# Slippy's Back!



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Hey you old trouble maker!
Mind your manners and have a nice cup of tea (just the way you like it - no tea just booze).
Good to see you!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Reminds me of that famous Sports Illustrated Swimsuit Cover:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

If you read this slippy, glad to see your back. If you don't read this, what difference does it make?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Who is this Slippy fellow?


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I thought the site had been a little boring the last day or two. Welcome back.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks guys (Slippy blinks back a tear)

I was telling Denton, Mrs Slippy liked having me around this weekend. We got stuff done. (wink wink)


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

I've been so entertained reading Slippy's posts, I failed to notice he was gone. Sorry Slippy 

Glad you're back


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

What they let you out of jail... I hope you gabe the "I'll be back" speach??


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Gave and speech... You get it...


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> Gave and speech... You get it...


Damn giant thumbs!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

welcome back Slippy!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slip is funny. Says the right things most of the time, ban be damned lol!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

What's a slippy?? Where do I get them and how many do I need??


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

If all else fails blame the dog.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Damn giant thumbs!


More thumbs not keeping up with brain


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Opposing thumbs - they oppose what you are trying to type!

It's a sign of tool makers - so you can make a typewriter but you can't use it!


----------



## Farmboyc (May 9, 2015)

Chipper said:


> What's a slippy?? Where do I get them and how many do I need??


Can you grow your own Slippy? I would think feed it beans and burbon and we need not ever be without a Slippy again.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Glad the ban was a hoax.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Slippy, it just wasn't the same without you, buddy!

Welcome back, and mind your manners! :stick:


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

What!! You mean I spun off into depression for nothing!? Slippy, You dog you!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

cool heads make for kool people!

Slippy is Kool!

I AM glad to see you back.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

What! Slippy is back? Since he was gone to the big house have been trying to find solace in the bottle. Guess I can stop drinking now that everything is back to normal.........Nawwwwwww. Welcome back buddy.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Disturbed12404 (Apr 23, 2015)

I've been offline for the majority of the weekend, Where did slippy go?! and why did you leave us...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

PaulS said:


> Opposing thumbs - they oppose what you are trying to type!
> 
> It's a sign of tool makers - so you can make a typewriter but you can't use it!


Hey, that is me exactly!

Base line, I am a tool and die maker.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

welcome back.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Welcome back. Just a warning I am a wee bit grouchy today and probably will be for the next few days LOL


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Slippy, welcome back sir.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Auntie said:


> Welcome back. Just a warning I am a wee bit grouchy today and probably will be for the next few days LOL


Auntie,
The rack is tied up right now but the spanking horse and the cross are free...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

It is nice to see so many postings for slippy. 

I hope it makes him feel good knowing he was missed.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

PaulS said:


> Auntie,
> The rack is tied up right now but the spanking horse and the cross are free...


Iron maiden available???


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

No, she's busy in the kitchen....

OH! the iron maiden - no I traded it for lead. It got so little use and was hard to keep clean.


----------

